# It's payback Time Tortuga.....



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I recieved some conchos, plus the pot was sweetened with a steak flipper and two custom pens, so I had to try to make a "special" Stumpy Special for Tortuga, I hope I did it. Still alittle finishing work and I'll make you a shealth so when you BBQ you can hang this bad boy on your hip:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Maannnn, George !!!!!.. That is a piece of ART !!!.. Ain't hard to figger out who come out on top on this little bit of 'horse trading'...

That's gonna be my 'Sunday Special' brisket butcherer..LOL.. Guests are gonna have to be mighty important for me to break out that girl..

Thanks soooo much... Pleasure doin' bidness with ya, Sir....:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Maannnn, George !!!!!.. That is a piece of ART !!!.. Ain't hard to figger out who come out on top on this little bit of 'horse trading'...
> 
> That's gonna be my 'Sunday Special' brisket butcherer..LOL.. Guests are gonna have to be mighty important for me to break out that girl..
> 
> Thanks soooo much... Pleasure doin' bidness with ya, Sir....:cheers:


Glad you like it:smile:, it your honor the handle is made out of pen turning blanks


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Glad you like it:smile:, it your honor the handle is made out of pen turning blanks


You been reading my mind, Amigo...Was just thinking what a good lookin' pen that wood combo would make..LOL...Super laminating job....:smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a SICK brisket slicer... you outdone yourself my friend!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is a SICK brisket slicer... you outdone yourself my friend!


 '
Well I got "tanked up" on coffee and Gatorage and........:tongue:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Awesome knife SV.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Looking knife George, awesome!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That thing is killer!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Now...that is a KNIFE! We will need to start calling you Rambo instead of Jimbo!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very cool! That knife looks great!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Now...that is a KNIFE! We will need to start calling you Rambo instead of Jimbo!


I think I could build one like that:tongue:


----------

